# Wie erstellt man so eine navi



## Dollwitsch (20. August 2006)

http://www.tibia.de <- Style allgemein und navi
Ich muss für meine neue Page einen alten Style verwenden und wollte mich mal erkunden wie man so etwas macht. Kennt jmd von euch ein Tutorial oder kann es mir jmd näher bringen?


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. August 2006)

Hallo Dollwitsch.

Prinzipiell kannst du das alles mit Ebeneneffekten lösen. Du musst nur die gewünschte Form erstellen und sie entsprechend anwenden (Musterüberlagerung, Kontur, Abgeflachte Kanten & Relief etc.).

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Dollwitsch (20. August 2006)

hi philip.
hast du gute seiten wo ich mir solche muster runterladen kan?


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. August 2006)

Auf die Schnelle fallen mir das zwei ein:

http://texturewarehouse.com/
http://www.noctua-graphics.de/deutsch/freetex_d.htm/

Natürlich kannst du auch in den entsprechenden Thread im Grafik-FAQ gucken: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/grafik-faq/176541-links-texturensammlung.html

Grüße

Philip

Btw:
Bitte halte dich konsequenter an die die Netiquette (bzgl. Groß- u. Kleinschreibung). Dankeschön.


----------



## Muster Max (22. August 2006)

Das ist ja toll, vielen Dank für den Link zu der Texturensammlung


----------

